# Breath Test kits in vehicles.....



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

I just saw this in a non-motorhome forum............

..."From next Spring, in France it will be obligatory to carry a Breath Test Kit in all cars, apparently 31% of fatal accidents in France are caused by drivers being over the limit, so this is a measure being taken to try to reduce this.
So anyone driving through France from next Spring should carry a kit...

Could Spain be next to introduce the obligatory kit ?
I dread to think how many accidents in Spain are caused by over the limit drink drivers, so perhaps a good idea ?

They are also experimenting with a device that you have to blow into, attached to your car, if you are over the limit the car won't start...now there's a good idea..."

If true will of course apply to Motohomes [I think]. How will it work and will just carrying a kit have any effect?

..


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just get a passenger, preferably a child to blow into it, and continue on journey. Simples!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Did the article say who would use the kit and under what circumstances?

I imagine it could only be intended that drivers could check themselves if in doubt. There used to be machines in some pubs for that purpose but they were withdrawn because the results were not reliable or at any rate did not tally with the results obtained from Police equipment. 

It meant that motorists were driving thinking they were within the limit but if stopped and tested by Police many failed the test the Police administered most likely due to the equipment the Police used being more accurately calibrated, Alan.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Surely you would only need to use it if you have been drinking. Simple answer is don't drive if you have been drinking. There are also many substances, which can give inaccurate readings on breath analysers, some cough remedies for example.
Gerry


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The article said no more than as pasted........

Personally, being T Total, I'm not interested in the ways around the system [for dumb heads?], but rather the cost of kits, where and how, and how it would work.........

I am surprised that if true I have no seen information elsewhere......yet.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Detourer said:


> I am surprised that if true I have no seen information elsewhere......yet.


Mr Google knows everything!! :lol:

Blame Sarcozy for >> this << :wink:

Who is this Guy Benidorm??? He seems to be stirring it up everywhere! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: >> See here <<

Looks like the in-car gadget is just around the corner too. >> Here << Not sure how the kit can be cheat proof though??

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Carrying the device, will do nothing !!

If you have had a drink and you want to drive, then using the devise may help, there will probably be a use by date, also if you have had more than the one, would you even consider using it !!

I like the idea of the blow in the unit and it immobilises the engine, however, it would be a bit of a pain as you would have to do this at the start of every journey, as the devise would not know when you have had a drink, so not very practical.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

It appears that the requirement to keep a breath test kit in the car was already adopted by French law in the 1970s, but had never been brought into force until this announcement by Sarkosy on Wednesday.

What it envisages is that in 2012 "Ethylotest" non-reuseable breath test kits must be carried in every car (and presumably motorhomes too). They will be sold in packs of 2 presumably so that if the driver fails on the first try, he can wait an hour or two, and do a self re-test to see if he is now legal to drive. [Also, please remember that the French legal limit is only 0.25 mg/l level of alcohol in breath.]

I am not entirely sure if the alternative of a re-useable electronic breath test device will be permitted to be carried instead. If it is, it will have to be certified to specified standards under the French law of 1st September 2008.

The fine for not carrying the "Ethylotest" (11 Euros) seems very low compared with the fixed fine of 130 Euros for not carrying a hi-viz waistcoat for each occupant, so presumably it will be increased in due course.

The other device mentioned, the anti-start breath test monitors in each car is being brought into force gradually but my understanding (which may be wrong) is that this is initially as a penalty for those convicted in France of drink-driving offences.

Another significant change will be that the GPS devices that show the locations of fixed radar speed cameras will be banned and it will only be permitted for them to show accident black spots instead.

SD


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
.
Good answers Speedy and Zebedee and well on point.......

So it seems its a fact. 

Now those traveling through or going too France will, sometime soon, need to source these items.

..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Detourer said:


> .
> .
> Now those traveling through or going too France will, sometime soon, need to source these items.
> 
> ..


Amazon have them...a mere 19.90 euros !

(and the fine is ....?)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> The other device mentioned, the anti-start breath test monitors in each car is being brought into force gradually but my understanding (which may be wrong) is that this is initially as a penalty for those convicted in France of drink-driving offences.


Hi Speedy

Check out the Volvo link in my earlier post. It's dated 2007 and says the anti-start gadgets were to be offered as an option "_next year_". That's in the UK presumably.



SpeedyDux said:


> Another significant change will be that the GPS devices that show the locations of fixed radar speed cameras will be banned and it will only be permitted for them to show accident black spots instead.


I don't normally look for ways to circumvent the law, and I obey the speed limits too (_don't want the points and fine, apart from not wanting to kill anybody_! :roll: ) but I think my Tom Tom may be showing quite a lot of _taches noires d'accidents_ in future when we go to France.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I can just see it now.
Standing in a pub with your mates, each with their personal breathalyser seeing who can get the highest reading. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I can just see it now.
> Standing in a pub with your mates, each with their personal breathalyser seeing who can get the highest reading. :lol:


Beats peeing-up-the-wall competitions Spacey!!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

But the point is wherever they are available from, whatever cost and whatever their use, those visiting France from early next year will need to have them........I would think.

I wonder how many know that!

Pay-day for French police I think :? 

..


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Most service stations have these on the counter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this a wind up? Have the French gone mad? What a bonkers idea.

So the kit costs €20 but the fine for not having one is €11. Hmm. Not sure ill be adding one to my list of things to carry.

Whats the point anyway of having it? Are they saying you should use it everytime you drive or when you think you might be a bit pi$$ed?

The scary thing is that it might actually encourage people to drink more! You would be surprised how much you can drink before your over the limit. I realise the french limit is less than ours but I used to have a digital breath test machine and sometimes I could drink six pints before it went over. I have actually passed a proper police one after four pints of Stella! Now I might add on neither of these occassions did I drive or have any intention of driving it was just an excersise. If people get savvy just to how much they can "get away" with rather than thinking they can only have a glass or two of wine they will drink up to the their limit which could be more than that. There is no way I would drive after four pints but I happen to know I probably legally can.

The idea of rigging every car to immobilise if you don't pass a test everytime you put the key in just beggars belief. Haven't they got anything better to do?

Pah!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Barry,

I know what you're saying about the cost of the kits compared to the fine _(I'm sure someone else mentioned it earlier too)_ but if Le Plod decide to target non French drivers, you could easily be stopped twice or more during a holiday.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

the worlds gone mad, if your caught drink driving it should be £5000 fine and your car crushed end of. second offence jail end of. what if you dont drink , have you still got to carry this useless piece of rubbish?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How often do you get pulled I'm France? Not much. We've been stopped on the bike twice but as soon as they know your English they can't get rid of you fast enough.

In fact, apart from the odd roadside check point and they are never many you never see coppers out on the road anywhere


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Detourer said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Amazon must be taking the proverbial. I found the Ethylotests offered elsewhere for as little as 0.85 Euro each:

http://www.lesroisducommerce.fr/Ethylotests-chimiques-electroniques-dir10097/

SD


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

barryd said:


> How often do you get pulled I'm France? Not much. We've been stopped on the bike twice but as soon as they know your English they can't get rid of you fast enough.
> 
> In fact, apart from the odd roadside check point and they are never many you never see coppers out on the road anywhere


I've been stopped twice for random checks (once was a roadside breath test near Bordeaux on a Sunday afternoon) on recent trips to France. I did get the impression that the Gendarmes were targetting vehicles with foreign registrations and waving the locals through.

Mobile radar speed traps (usually concealed) are more common especially during the summer holiday season.

SD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ray for the warning. We'll buy one at a service station or- possibly Auchan- and carry it though I very much doubt we'll ever use it or feel that we should have used it.

What next I wonder ?!

G


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

All the jumping about in protest and all the excuses and reasons that you will not get stopped or affected or whatever....................hardly the point.  

IF this is indeed fact, and it seems it is, then you may be in for a shock if/when stopped.......and Mr French Plod will be so impressed with all the aforementioned protesting and reasons.

IF this is indeed fact, I would bet that the proscribed bits of kit are just that........ “Proscribed”...... and of a type deemed suitable. Not a type of your personal choice or choosing.

If this is indeed fact, I bet the fine is NOT just 11 euro........think about it :roll: .

And no, you may not have been stopped many times YET........But I think they will work out that a large number if uninformed Brits will be whizzing off the ferry and will be good for a cash bonus.

Protest and make all the excuses you like................but have your cash ready  

..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> How often do you get pulled I'm France? Not much. We've been stopped on the bike twice but as soon as they know your English they can't get rid of you fast enough.
> 
> In fact, apart from the odd roadside check point and they are never many you never see coppers out on the road anywhere


Try driving a UK registered truck and carrying dangerous goods.
You get stopped at nearly every control point.
I have had one control about 2 km before a M way split and another at the first aire after the split  
But with the M/H, I have had none in 8 years.
With the truck, it averaged at one every week


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Detourer said:
> ...


Hi Dux.
Thanks for the link but delivery is €7.36.

Thats Hi Vis jacket, Warning triangle, spare bulb kit, first aid kit and as you say Barry, what next.
The boot is already full of jump leads, blanket, water, umbrella, screen shade, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Perhaps the French police are fed up with people saying "sorry osifer, I didn't think I was over the limit". Remember the limit there is half that of the uk.

No one will be able to make excuses for drink driving when we are all legally obliged to carry a test kit (presumably prescribed) in our vehicles. If you've had a drink, be it last night or whenever, you simply have to check yourself before driving off so that there is no doubt. For that reason alone, I think it is a good idea.

You can bet that if you don't carry one and risk the 11euro fine, you'll get hammered more if caught over the limit.

If you do carry one and are found to be over the limit, you can still bet on a hammering for knowing you have had a drink and not bothering to check yourself. 

Either way, You will never stop the inveterate drink driver, but I think it will stop honest people who are not sure about their alcohol levels.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a silly thought.

If you are required to carry one, I assume it must be available for use, on pain of a fine then you can't use it as you would no longer have one and would be fined.

The law will have to say you must carry two surely, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Just a silly thought.
> 
> If you are required to carry one, I assume it must be available for use, on pain of a fine then you can't use it as you would no longer have one and would be fined.
> 
> The law will have to say you must carry two surely, Alan.


I have just ordered one of these Alan.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180752835368&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:1123

Comes with 5 heads. I assume they will satisfy 'plod'.

Ray.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just a silly thought.
> ...


How can you trust something so cheap against the sophisticated kit the police have?

Derek


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure they'll be for sale on Outdoor Bits soon - pack of 3 for £2 (less 10% for MHF subscribers.)

I SAID, I'M SURE THEY'LL BE FOR SALE ON OUTDOOR BITS SOON..........


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

camper69 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


I would imagine calibration hardly matters when the blood alcohol count mustn't exceed 0.5 mg/ml.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I can picture it now, you've pulled up on the Aire, settled down for the evening having consumed a large scotch when you hear "fire fire !!" from the people in the motorhome on the next pitch.
Your first reaction is to move your motorhome out of the way, but unfortunately you can't start it because the fitted breath gizmo say no and has disabled your starter.

Senario 2
parked up on the club site, settled into your deck chair, G and T in hand when the over-officious site warden tells you you are parked the wrong way round etc...........

Senario 3
Motorhome parked up at the side of your house, new year's party in full swing, much alcohol consumed, and you need to move it urgently to allow access to the fire engine, ambulance, Dynarod, the man from delmonte...


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a cunning ploy by the French police to make sure that British motorhomes are overweight just carrying everything that we need to stay legal.

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

camper69 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


Hi Derek,
I have no illusions about some cheap item from China being high tech and spot on accurate. It's just to comply with the law to carry one.

If I have over indulged at a dinner invite, I let my wife drive. She does more talking than drinking..!! :lol: :lol:

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TishF650 said:


> It's a cunning ploy by the French police to make sure that British motorhomes are overweight just carrying everything that we need to stay legal.
> 
> Chris


Yeah but I counteract that as you know from personal experience by making sure I drink all of the beer in my van and the surrounding vans in one night and thus reducing the payload the next day!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yeah but I counteract that as you know from personal experience by making sure I drink all of the beer in my van and the surrounding vans in one night and thus reducing the payload the next day!


Ah, but there could be a problem with your logic there - no change to your payload until you empty your cassette


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but I counteract that as you know from personal experience by making sure I drink all of the beer in my van and the surrounding vans in one night and thus reducing the payload the next day!
> ...


Dont be daft. What do you think hedges are for. I did my training in France so always go to the loo outside!


----------

